# Rocket Sidecar Bike - The Build



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

The original build thread on Rat Rod Bikes (http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/when-a-crazy-idea-becomes-reality.101557/) unfortunately doesn't have all of the photos, so @Shaun emailed and offered to recreate the thread here along with all of the photos for all of the CycleChat members to enjoy, so here goes:

[Dec 29, 2016]

Where to start!

OK, I am building a rocket inspired sidecar out of aluminium sheet. It will be mounted to a bicyle.

There. I've said it.

I'd like to take you along for the journey if that's ok with you.

I'm hoping to get it finished by next summer.

It's going to look like this







It needs to be big enough for a 5 year old to ride in.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Dec 29, 2016]

So yesterday I popped into the workshop ( where I work restoring bodies for classic cars) to make a start.

The idea is to have a aluminium "capsule" which is mounted to a frame with a single side wheel. The frame is then fixed to the bike.
First I need to make a simple "buck" the shape of the capsule. As I make the panels I can offer them up to this and check they are following the right shape.
Using the drawings I made, I've cut out discs to make up the shape. These are mounted to a free standing pole (2" box section). This isn't the normal way to make a buck, but it will give me access all round.






Taaadaa! I've made a giant kebab!


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Dec 29, 2016]

Next I lay on some brown paper to gauge the size and shape of the metal.






I'm starting with the underside. I'm having to do it in two sections to keep the pieces manageable. 
The paper template is then transfered to the aluminium sheet.






Then I simply bend it round the buck to make the shape......er no, it doesn't work like that!


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Dec 29, 2016]

Ok for those new to metal shaping I need to explain what I'm doing. For those experts please skip this bit! 

If you imagine a rolled out piece of pastry ( mmmmmm pastry....) and cut it into a 1" disc. Now push you finger into the centre. The edges are going to lift up off the table. That's because you have squeezed and stretched the middle and it's forced the outer edge upwards. Now gently squeeze the edges all the way round. This "shrinking" will force the pastry into a small bowl shape. That's basically what I will be doing with the metal, stretching and shrinking.

For the stretching I'll be using an English wheel






The metal is rolled between the wheels and squeezed. The lower wheel can be changed to suit different curves. The pressure is also adjustable. Some people say it takes decades to truly master this. They are right!


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Dec 29, 2016]

So after some wheeling it starts to take shape:


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Dec 29, 2016]

For the shrinking I use an attachment in the power hammer:






This squeezes and pinches the metal.
By using this round the edges I start to get the curved shape I'm after.






This was after one pass. Multiple passes are made, moving closer to the edge on each pass.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Dec 29, 2016]

After some more work it looks like this:











This is the result of around 6 hours work.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

*Notes:* I use 1050 aluminium which is a semi soft grade. However recently this grade has been getting harder. The suppliers in the UK say it's the same as always but it is definitely a harder alloy. Work hardening isn't a problem. Sometimes when I need to do some fine detailed shaping I anneal the metal. This process softens the aluminium which makes it very soft to work. It will age harden in time.

*Notes:* It's going on an Electra bike.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Dec 30, 2016]

Did a little more today. 
This is the rear of the underside:






Made in the same way as before. 

This is just the rough shaping, I have loads more to do to smooth it all out. The two halves don't quite flow together, so I'll work on this before I weld them together. 






I feel like I've made an aluminium canoe! Good job it's not snowing here or I might have been tempted to use it as a sledge lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jan 7, 2017]

Done some more today 

Once I was happy with the fit on the buck of the two halves, it was time to weld them together. With aluminium tig welding cleanliness is everything, so the edges that are to be welded are chemically cleaned then gone over with a rotary wire brush 






Then, after a final fit check, they are tacked together:






Then fully welded:


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jan 7, 2017]

The welds are then crushed between a hammer and dolly:






At this point it was obvious that there was a flat spot on the main part. Rather drastic measures were called for as it's now too big for me to get into the english wheel. Out came the big hammer lol






Again more smoothing out with a flat hammer and dolly, then the body file is run over the area:






This highlights the high and low spots. The low spots are stretched upwards, again with hammer and dolly. This is known as planishing and it's boring! 

After a while the panel starts to come good:






I plan to have this sidecar in polished bare metal so much more planishing lies ahead .....


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jan 17, 2017]

Planishing planishing planishing......

I am working on this but not bothering to post photos........"oh look, that bit is now slightly smoother" lol
I spend half an hour or so on it most mornings as a "warm up" for work 

Nearly finished the underside now. The next job is to start making the sides. These will be smaller panels and (hopefully) quicker. 

I plan to spend half a day on it on Friday so I should be posting pictures then.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jan 21, 2017]

Unfortunately life got in the way on Friday and I couldn't spend any time on this. 
Might sneak into the workshop tomorrow........
"Just popping to the shop dear"......


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Feb 10, 2017]

Ah, well, not much has happened to it really. We have moved workshops to a much bigger place, so expect progress soon!

Here's the new place. We let Pete choose the floor colour. Pete likes the ocean. Pete is also colour-blind! Lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Feb 28, 2017]

Right! I'm back on this again 

Started the top front panel this morning:






Same as before, English wheel then shrinker round the edge. 

I tried the lower panel on the buck to check how far the panel extends at the front. I was horrified to find that the panel fit to the buck was terrible! It hardly fitted at all! Then I realised I'd got it back to front! Doh! Lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Mar 3, 2017]







Nope. I don't like it! Too much shape in the lower panel and not enough in the top. 
Must try harder! Lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Mar 3, 2017]

Better:






Shiny!






Happy with that


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Mar 14, 2017]

Working on one of the side panels:






I'm still a little unsure exactly how the front is going to look. I do have several ideas......I also have some copper sheet and copper solid rivets....... 

What I do know is that it will be shiny! The panels in the picture haven't been polished yet, the shine comes from the squeezing in the english wheel.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Mar 18, 2017]

Been in the workshop today working on this. I've almost finished roughing out all the panels now. I was a bit worried that it was too big so I brought the bike into the shop. This is the first time they have been side by side and I like it! 
All the panels are larger than they need to be so that I can trim them once I'm happy.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Mar 21, 2017]


View: https://youtu.be/MReFmckvCvs


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Apr 1, 2017]

So that's all the panels shaped out.






Next job is to pair them up and weld the pair's together. Then it's planishing time. 

Lots of planishing!

Then I need to work out where the rivit lines are going to be.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Apr 8, 2017]

Thank you for all your kind words, they help me keep motivated. 

I've started to put the pieces together this morning. 
These two form the lower "port side" strip:











Tacked:






Welded:






Filed and planished:






Offered up to the buck. 

I'm getting quite excited over how it's starting to look!


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Apr 27, 2017]

It's been a while since I last posted, but I have been working on this I promise!!

The welding is mostly done, as is the planishing ( thank goodness !) I haven't posted pictures as it's all a bit tedious really lol

Anyway, I'm now on to the assembly.

The bead roller came in handy to make a joggle in the base edge.






This allows the strip above it to sit flush:






Then this edge will be riveted with solid dome head rivets.

I still have a few decisions to make: copper or aluminium rivets? what to do at the front? What size wheel to use? How to mount it to the bike? ( although I do have a pretty good idea how I'm going to do that)

Also this will be fitted to a subframe so I can mount it on to a separate chassis with 4 wheels........... 

Oh, and lots of polishing....... lots


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Apr 28, 2017]

 I'm quite happy to have input in this! The final look isn't set yet so good ideas can always be added 

I'm a believer in the old saying of sticking to no more than 3 colours on a design. So I have ordered some aluminium dome head rivets for this. The bike has a dark grey frame ( I'll post a pic as soon as my photo-hosting site starts behaving itself!) , the polished aluminium body and the upholstery colour make up my 3 colours. I think that any more would make this messy and a bit visually fussy. I want it to really POP ! 
The bikes wheels are 27" so I'm going with a 24" wheel for the sidecar. It's going to have a half circle enclosed mudgaurd so little fingers can't get stuck in the spokes ( make me shudder even thinking about that!)


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Apr 28, 2017]

Photobucket is back up again 






The spiky things are pins that hold the panels together. So far I have fixed in place the base and two strips. The top front and rear are yet to be trimmed and fixed into place. 

oh and here's a shot showing an old tatty (Ferrari) wheel offered up! 






Just because.....


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Apr 29, 2017]

Look what arrived today on next day delivery


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[May 11, 2017]

Starving for updates eh? Lol

Well it's not all good news. I wasn't happy with the fit of one of the panels. It seemed that I'd welded the front and back parts at slightly the wrong angle which messed it up. The only solution was to cut it in half again and re-weld it 
Typically it was the panel that I had polished as a sample. O well. It's got to be right!
I have now finished re-doing this panel and I am very pleased with the result. It fits much better.

So now I am working on the top panels.

The tube has arrived for the frame, so there is there is no stopping me now!.........only there is.........i keep getting distracted by my next car build.........must stay focused on the sidecar........


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[May 19, 2017]

Been working on the front nose cone.






First a bit of mathematics........"peace man!"






The marks you can see are where shape was put in it with the English Wheel. This ensures that the shape will flow nicely into the rest of the sidecar. well thats the theory anyway! I fully expected to have to make this part several times before I got it right.........






sometimes luck is on my side!


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[May 22, 2017]

Thank you  I'm in Telford, Shropshire.

It's all about the polishing now.  
I've decided not to go for a mirror finish because, well, I just don't have the patience for that level of polishing! Lol
I'm going for a "bright satin" effect. Still shiny but not "see your face in it" shiny. It will help mask any imperfections in the body as well.
In other news, the rear tail light has arrived. You Americans may recognise it.......... I'll post a picture when I get home.
The wheel will be arriving next week hopefully. (It's not a Ferrari wheel )


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[May 23, 2017]

I've started to put this thing together. I haven't finished the top panels yet, but the lower ones are done.






... and here is that light I mentioned:






It is just resting there in the picture. The final position will be set in more.

I really like it, can't stop smiling when I look at it! lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[May 26, 2017]

Started to make the internal structure today. I'm not sure why, but I only took one photo of it. Basically I've made "bulkheads" that the seat base will sit on. The bolts to the frame will go through these. This means that the weight of the rider will be directly on the under-frame so there is no danger of the body deforming. Hopefully that makes sense! lol







Next I started on the rear top piece. I'm sorry but I cant take a picture of it now without the light! lol











I'm spending a full day on this next week ( I normally only get half an hour or so on it before I start work ) so expect some major progress!


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 4, 2017]

I've spent a bit of time on this last week. 

It was time to make the frame. 

I started on the wheel carrier. This is just a rectangle of tube that the wheels fits inside. That way, the wheel is supported on both sides of the spindle. Now I could have just made it rectangle......but, well, thats not my style.....

To the tube bender!






I'm using 3/4" thin wall steel tube. One of the bends is too tight to make with the above machine so I've used the hacksaw to help bend it.






The cuts are then welded up and the welds ground down. I prefer to make lots of small cuts rather than a few "pie cuts" as it gives a smoother result. The above photo shows about half the cuts I used. 

The other end of the wheel carrier was made into a point.






The whole carrier looks like this.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 4, 2017]

Two connecting tubes were welded to this carrier to support the sidecar and to connect it to the bike:






Here the sidecar is just resting on the frame. I haven't fixed it to the bike yet, but it shows the final height.

The fixing point needed a bit of thought. It needs to pivot to allow the corners to be taken without the sidecar wheel lifting off the ground, but also needs to be strong. I also don't want to permanently fix it to the bike. I've decided to bolt a bar to the bike rear frame and that the sidecar frame will be attached to.

Sidecar geometry is important if it is to ride nice. There are three things to consider: 
1) The tracking, ie, how parallel the sidecar wheel and the bike rear wheel are. 
2) The lead, ie, how far forward of the bike rear wheel the sidecar wheel is 
3) Wheel angle from vertical

As it happens a good friend of mine ( and one of the most talented engineers I know) used to race motorbike sidecars back "in the day". He was good. Very good. He has raced both circuits and road races ( Isle of Man TT for instance). So it was Alan I turned to for advice on sidecar geometry. 

So here is his advice

1) tracking : a couple of degrees toe in
2) between 150mm and 250mm "lead"
3) vertical is fine.

Of course if I get it wrong "it will handle poorly above 30 mph".......er thanks Alan, I think I'm good!


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 4, 2017]

I went to my local rocket sidecar parts supply store to get a bracket to mount the bar to the bike frame. ( what do you mean you don't have one of those in your town?) It turns out they must have had a run on these brackets because they were all out! So I had to make my own...











3 hours it took me just to make this bracket! 3 HOURS!!!! 
It is stainless steel though  But really, 3 hours! I couldn't believe it when I looked up at the clock. lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 9, 2017]

I've done something today that I've never done before..........

Ridden a bicycle with a side car! 

Don't get excited, it's nowhere near finished, but it is attached to the bike now. Well, the frame is at least. 

Photos to follow...


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 12, 2017]

The frame is done. The sidecar is bolted to the frame. 
I loaded it with a couple of sandbags and took it for a spin. 
I'm really happy with how it rides


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 14, 2017]

Thank you for your kind comments. 

I've had a change of mind on the front. I have decided to mount a headlight up there instead of the nose cone. I figured it needed a light at the front to compliment the rear light. 
The light I'm using is a headlight from a classic fiat 500. It's about 4 1/2" diameter and has a chrome trim ring. 
I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 21, 2017]


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 21, 2017]

I made a start on the headlight mounting. First I cut a circle from aluminium and ran it through the bead roller:






... as the edge folds up it starts to crinkle and needs to be shrunk:






This pinches the edge together to remove the waviness of the edge. I have to flit between the two machines until it's as I like it.

Then it's a matter of tidying it up with a "slapper" and a suitably shaped block:






The "slapper" is actually a piece of a car leaf spring carefully shaped so it has a slight convex surface.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 21, 2017]

Then it's held in place and welded in:


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 21, 2017]

I made the rear light mounting in a similar way. However after I had welded it in to the lower panels I fitted the top rear panel to check for fit. It was then that I noticed the top panel didn't fit as well as it did. If I forced it into position it would pull the sidecar out of shape in a kind of non-healthy lopsided way! Ah. 

The solution, for once, didn't involve a large hammer! 






See now, this is why I like metal. If it goes wrong, just weld a bit more back on! lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 21, 2017]

Oh and I've decided that I don't like the headlight chrome rim.it was too big and looked like a pigs snout! So I've decided I'll just make my own ...


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jun 22, 2017]


> I picture a dog with goggles on riding with you . Lol



yeah, that's not going to work! lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jul 8, 2017]

the "to do" list ( Roadkill style !) is getting shorter......


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jul 20, 2017]











Almost done .....


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jul 24, 2017]

Made an in-fill panel for the bike:


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jul 25, 2017]

Soooo close now! I'm just waiting for my good lady to finish making the seat pads and it's finished 

The crazy idea is almost reality! 

I'll get some better photos done when it's finished.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jul 25, 2017]

Just realised that I didn't show you the seat being made:




































The back rest cushion is being remade as my good lady isn't happy with the first one. She wants it all fancy......


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jul 27, 2017]


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jul 28, 2017]

Wife has done well:


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Jul 28, 2017]











So that's it finished 

I'd like to thank all of you for all your kind comments. I have really enjoyed making this. 
What's going to happen to it now? Well, it's going to a friend of mine who wants to take his 3 year old grandson for rides up and down the beach front where he lives, creating lifelong memories for the lad. I like that. 

Till the next crazy project ...


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

[Aug 19, 2017]

Meet Frankie. He's a very happy boy!


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2018)

With thanks to @loopybike for letting me have access to the photos and letting us recreate this for the CC membership; amazing skills and a real pleasure to see it take shape and to see the end result! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## FishFright (27 Jan 2018)

Thanks @Shaun and @loopybike , It's been great to see the process .


----------



## the stupid one (27 Jan 2018)

It really is a thing of beauty, moreso through seeing the build process. Fantastic skills, loopybike.

You took care to keep the wheel of the sidecar safely isolated from little fingers, but is there any chance that the rear wheel of the bike is within reach? I'm keen to see what magic you would fashion to remove that risk if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jan 2018)

Simply fantastic. Had you thought about a small dashboard with a couple of gauges and flashing lights? It must bring you the inventor, the rider and passenger a lot of pleasure.


----------



## irw (27 Jan 2018)

Very good! Looking over this reminded me a little of my quadricycle build (see the link in my signature line)- the difference being you obviously know exactly what you're doing when it comes to metalwork  Great seeing the tools that are used to create the panels, although I still have no idea how you managed to make that panel that was slightly out smooth again after all those hammer marks!


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jan 2018)

Chuffing heck, that looks fantastic.
I remember your loopy bike from a few years ago. That was crazy too, and I'd still like one...


----------



## Easytigers (28 Jan 2018)

Wow! Was engrossed following the build! It really is a thing of beauty...fab job!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2018)

Thread of the year already ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2018)

Just needs a little speaker in there playing rocket man on a loop.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2018)

I am truly in awe of the skills and the effort that have gone into that. It's really fabulous.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (28 Jan 2018)

Brilliant to see how it was made that's some work that's gone into it @loopybike fantastic result that's a project to be proud of that!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (29 Jan 2018)

This is truly a thing of beauty!!! Very well done, loopybike! It looks like something straight out of a comic book  Now if you can make one to fit a middle-aged man I will place an order to add one to my bike (would be the only way I'd get my better half near a two-wheeler, haha!)


----------



## loopybike (30 Jan 2018)

I'd like to thank you all for your kind comments. 
I have started a new build, a bike this time. I'd like to do a thread but I'm not sure which section to post it in. 
This forum needs a build thread area!


----------



## wonderdog (3 Feb 2018)

I'm in awe of the gifted souls who can use an English Wheel. I knew a fellow in Oz who turned out a pair of front guards for an SS100 over the course of a weekend. Not only the compound curves involved but also the sheer size of the things. I half expected to see some sand bending on the tube elements of this project but I guess the curves were a bit tight hence the kerfing (if that's what you might call it). Love the look of some of the cars in the background ... your business?


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2018)

As somebody who does pdr for a living I take my hat off to you. I could take a dent out of it, I could never make it.


----------



## keithmac (3 Feb 2018)

True craftsmanship there, amazing skill to form those panels out of sheet aluminium.

Excellent thread, thanks for sharing :-).


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Feb 2018)

Spray paint it matt black and it would make a good spin on the batmobile


----------



## otek59 (14 Apr 2019)

What a fantastic piece of art, im totally in awe of your skills but the best part of the whole build is seeing you and your son enjoying it


----------



## Globalti (15 Apr 2019)

Beautiful piece of molehusbandry, well done! It needs a perspex windscreen though!


----------



## Mugshot (15 Apr 2019)

otek59 said:


> What a fantastic piece of art, im totally in awe of your skills but the best part of the whole build is seeing you and your son enjoying it


Thank you @otek59 for resurrecting this thread, I'd missed it originally. @loopybike that is amazing, really brilliant, what a talent you have


----------



## Phaeton (15 Apr 2019)

As others have said I look in awe at your workmanship, I do have a concern that these skills are going to be lost in this country with the drive to get as many children into University. We should be teaching our young to take up this art, as it is an art, maybe that's the way to get funding for apprenticeships.


----------



## downesy (15 Apr 2019)

Same here missed this first time round , bloody brilliant that is.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Apr 2019)

What a fantastic project. As someone who is truly hopeless on the tools I applaud your genius. Already looking forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Apr 2019)

wow that's all I can say.


----------



## loopybike (18 Apr 2019)

Just logged on, to research my next project, and I have 48 notifications from this thread!
Thanks guys for all the kind words. 

Actually this is now up for sale. If you're interested please message me. Thanks

Now on with the research .... . This next project will be a challenge ......


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2019)

loopybike said:


> Just logged on, to research my next project, and I have 48 notifications from this thread!
> Thanks guys for all the kind words.
> 
> Actually this is now up for sale. If you're interested please message me. Thanks
> ...


What happened with the 'Art Deco' bike?


----------



## loopybike (18 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> What happened with the 'Art Deco' bike?



I've entered a "build off" on an American forum. I'm using the Art Deco bike idea for that. It starts on 1st May and runs till September.
However I never could get a design I liked, so it's gone off the original idea. Think more swoopy streamlined kind of thing. Oh and with electric assist, hence the research.
I've just gone self employed so I just hope I can get the time


----------



## Phaeton (18 Apr 2019)

loopybike said:


> I've just gone self employed so I just hope I can get the time


Good luck with this, if as I presume it's in this field you should do well, there can only be a handful of people with your skill set in the UK, don't under value yourself.


----------



## loopybike (18 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Good luck with this, if as I presume it's in this field you should do well, there can only be a handful of people with your skill set in the UK, don't under value yourself.


Thanks
I restore vintage and classic cars. Just the metalwork, no paint or mechanics.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2019)

Chapeau @loopybike that's just amazing... 

The day job is    as well.


----------

